# airport extreme/powerbook g4



## dovlandau (Jul 11, 2005)

I mistakenly installed an airport extreme card in a powerbook G4 equipped only for normal airport cards. 

The computer will no longer turn on. Is there anything I can do?

Thanks.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

dovlandau said:


> I mistakenly installed an airport extreme card in a powerbook G4 equipped only for normal airport cards.
> 
> The computer will no longer turn on. Is there anything I can do?
> 
> Thanks.


Take it out. It should start fine. If not it needs a hard reset.

John


----------



## dovlandau (Jul 11, 2005)

I have taken out the card, tried all methods of restarting it. The computer is still dead.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

OK, I just checked with my local mac Shoppe service center. My friend there says, could be a hard reset can fix it all the way to a blown logic board from the voltage differences.

On a desktop, the reset is easy, but on laptops it's a pain, so if it were mine, I'd take it in and have the Apple service people do it.

sorry. I always hate to give up, but sometimes you have to, especially when dealing with laptop hardware.

John


----------



## dovlandau (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the help.

I took it in for service this morning.


----------

